# Rockton World's Fair 2015



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure why they call it a "world's fair" but I think it's probably tonge in cheek.

Every Thanksgiving weekend for the past nine years, I have done sound for this fair. I keep seven or eight little systems and a couple of big ones running for the four days.

We've developed a cool way of sending sound around the fairgrounds.

From the main events track / stadium control tower, we broadcast via an FM transmitter. That seats about 5000 I'm told and I see extensions to the bleachers this year.

At several locations around the fairgrounds I set up FM receivers and connect those to Yorkville powered mixers (MX1610) and then into Yorkville NX35 cabs flown on poles.

So, anyone with an FM radio can simply tune in, and I can control the volumes of each of the satellite systems.

It allows me to send sound long distances and around impenetrable obiects.

My daughter spends the weekend working with me, and on Monday when we tear down, my wife and son in law also come out to help.

If the weather cooperates (looks good so far) it's a great annual event. I get lots of good one on one time with my daughter.

Today was set up. The fun starts tomorrow.

http://www.rocktonworldsfair.com/rockton-fair


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Enjoy your time at the fair! (even though you will be "at work")
My brother goes to Rockton every year and always enjoys it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Dave

It's a lot of work and a crazy amount of walking. I bought a little pedometer this year just to see how many steps and how many km I walk.

But, it's a much needed break from my day job. It's a completely different environment and four days of being outdoors in the Canadian fall. 

We're treated well and people really seem to appreciate our efforts.

I also take next week off to recover.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice spot! Enjoy your family time!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Ron,

Yes, it's a gorgeous setting and the people I work with are an interesting mix of entertainers and farmers. One of the acts has asked me to set up a special mix today for a segment to be aired on TV Ontario this season.

I'll lose a few pounds over the weekend but I'll feel great about it for awhile to come.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another day in beautiful southern Ontario


















View attachment 15900


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Deleted post


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Such a nice spot. Look like there is a lot of different places to mix/feed/prepare!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a pretty intense weekend. I have to keep a lot of balls in the air.
My daughter supports me like a real pro.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

grumpyoldman said:


> Deleted post



LOL, I know. Lately a lot of the pictures I try to post here are coming out sideways. I don't think I'm doing anything differently, but I recall recently uodating the operating system.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was a bit off on my estimate of 5000 as the capacity of the main track. I was told there were just over 7000 in the seats this evening.

John Lester of Thrill Show Productions (demolition derby). A real pro and a skilled announcer.








Marcus (creator of Bob the Builder, Toopy and Beanoo and other childrens tv shows. Very talented and pleasent man.








Splash and Boots (also have a show on TVO. Rising stars on the childrens entertainment scene IMO and again, lovely and professional people.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was hoping to get up to Rockton this year but we had a convention in London and my wife's brother is visiting tomorrow. Maybe next year. It is definitely one of the better fall fairs to go to. Thanks, Milkman, for the pics and highlights.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We had a fabulous weekend. My pedometer, which for some reason reset to zero on Saturday around noon, read 32.3 miles when I finished loading the truck. I think a conservatve estimate including Thursday, Friday and the missing data from Saturday morning would be at least 45 miles. That's 72 km. I wear our a pair of shoes at these. They've offered me a gator or golf cart, but when the crowds are heavy that would just slow me down.

There were some stand out performances. 

One group, called Everything Fitz was absolutely jaw dropping for me. They were a family act (two sisters and a brother with a guitarist who wasn't a family member).

They played celtic and traditional fiddle music. They all play multiple instruments with a focus on fiddles.

They also danced while playing. I was pretty blown away. I wasn't there to be entertained but I sure was.

My daughter and I ths morning.








The Fitzgerald family (Everythng Fitz)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife said I should do something sexy to attract her?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope this link works. This is a sample of Everything Fitz, posted with their permission.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u8yJAv3Mtj0


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

Milkman said:


> My wife said I should do something sexy to attract her?


You should of posed beside one of these. lol.










And I bet that Spinal Tap's 'Sex Farm' was going through your head?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought she said do something sexy to a tractor.


----------

